# India pledges full support to flood-hit Pak in UN



## iinfi (Aug 21, 2010)

India pledges full support to flood-hit Pak in UN: Rediff.com India News



so much for Pak... has Indian govt done anything to protect the interests of Leh and Ladakh .... half of India wud not even know that flash flood floods had ravaged that area....
ahh parties can win or lose at the Center irrespective of what happens to that area .....

@$&(#*$&#*(&#(@*$&


----------



## manishjha18 (Aug 21, 2010)

bad move--bad government ---bad attitude-


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2010)

Stupid government policies....they want to save the people who r killing us every day....want to saparate kashmir...and bombing our cities frequently..

Do one thing Mr.Sing......start supporting ur own nation or else congress will be finished


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 23, 2010)

what are you talking about????
Are you trying to say that people are not concerned over the situation in Leh??? well read this...
PM announces Rs 125 cr relief for Leh victims - India News - IBNLive
Rahul Gandhi visits flashflood-hit Leh - India News - IBNLive
Aamir Khan helps rebuild Leh school - Movies News News - IBNLive
Priyanka Chopra helps out at Leh - Movies News News - IBNLive


And about Indian govt helping Pak is a diplomatic move more than anything else. I think you all know that Pakistan has been keep on challenging Indian dominance on Kashmir on the International front (in the UN etc.). These kind of moves will generate support for India against such challenges. We all know that Pak has garnered all kind of weapons from China....with world's second largest economy on their side we cannot win over Pak in straight head-to-head fight because China will definitely jump in. After winning confidence of countries world over by showing such goodwill, even China will think twice before helping Pak.


----------



## abhijangda (Aug 23, 2010)

Its not that Indian Govt. is doing nothing for Ladakh cloud burst victims. Indian Govt. is concerned abt them. Also supporting Pakistan people is a very good move by Indian Govt. Govt. just want to help Pak. people. Humanity doesn't have boundaries. Moreover, this move will also help increasing confidence of Pak people and other countries on India.


----------



## niceboy (Aug 23, 2010)

It seems the govt would like to show its financial muscles by offering the large help package.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2010)

Those big packages and visits r much useless...money never reaches the needful...
Also we r paying Army to protect us against pakistan...then we give money to pakistan to live...this is too diplomatic..

Y dont they try to help people of Bihar who r soo much flood effected...
We have endless problems in India itself and we give money to terrorist countries


----------



## manishjha18 (Aug 23, 2010)

i think those money given to pak would go for something else.hey 
hey if u see 125 crore being given to leh it means say 1.25 crore has only reached the needy. and they politicans love calamities for this reason. this is why lalu never built a dam over damodar river.he needs those funds.
and aamir and priyanka dosent make difference.yes its good that they are sympathetic.but that's it.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 23, 2010)

Indian govt helping Leh? Do you know even if one penny has reached them?
Humanitarian aid to Pak??? 
we have been doing this for 60 years in return for bullets .... Have u ever seen Russia helping people who kill their people??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 23, 2010)

iinfi said:


> Indian govt helping Leh? Do you know even if one penny has reached them?
> Humanitarian aid to Pak???
> we have been doing this for 60 years in return for bullets .... Have u ever seen Russia helping people who kill their people??


The victims have not killed any one of ours or have sprayed bullets across the border. What's wrong with helping the needy?


----------



## iinfi (Aug 23, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> The victims have not killed any one of ours or have sprayed bullets across the border. What's wrong with helping the needy?



nothing wrong in helping the needy. are u sure that, that money wont be used in training terrorists and killing Indians ???
whenever such calamities occur in pak, LeT and such organizations organize so called relief camps and encourage the youths to join them in return for money. with economy of the in bad state they youths have no option but to join them to keep their family running.
people in rural pakistan have a tremendous soft corner for these terrorist organizations and we very well know this fact.
U may argue that the common man in Pak is not against India blah blah blah .... but the bottom line is their territory is used for activities against India, somethinig which both China and US whole hardheartedly support!! Why did i mentioned US here? Instability in the sub-continent is the big onus to the US economy. THats the reason US spends billions every year to help pak, who inturn use that money to kill Indians. If this region becomes stable, both India and Pak along with China can down US economy in a matter of years .... 
Under such circumstances, instead of rooting out corruption in our country and becoming self reliant in all aspects (like what china is tdy), what is the need to send money across the border ... makes no logical sense to me.
we can keep on arguing .... jus my take.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2010)

way too overly diplomatic.


----------



## nabanit (Aug 25, 2010)

It is a well known fact that the Pakistani public still considers India as their greatest enemy. This is mainly due to on going politics. Helping the needy wherever they may be, will definitely create goodwill amongst the people. The feeling amongst the people needs to be changed. If we achieve success in that, then most of the problems can be solved.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 26, 2010)

ichi said:


> way too overly diplomatic.



thats it; it is diplomacy. it is very much required to run a country and sustain in the world. we are not self-sufficient. we need help at times too.

and it would be very wrong to make assumptions about how many pennies are reaching there. just do your bit. I contribute towards PM Relief Fund whenever any calamity hits some part of India. Even if 100 out of 500 I donate reaches the needy, I am happy. By not contributing/donating because 400 will reach to some corrupt official would be very unfortunate.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 27, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> . Even if 100 out of 500 I donate reaches the needy, I am happy. By not contributing/donating because 400 will reach to some corrupt official would be very unfortunate.



buddy the reason i started all this was not to say that u sud not help the needy.... the main topic of discussion is y giv "money and aid" to pak when we clearly knw that they are going route the money to jihadis and kill Indians.....thats my question ....


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2010)

lets assume that 400 goes to terrorist camps and 100 to some poor soul. Then what will happen if those 400 cost 100 lives ?


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 27, 2010)

So I take it you are a pessimist!
Instead of thinking for those who need the money and the support, you are thinking of those who *might get* the money in the end and will use it against us.

I guess (it is just a guess, please do not get emotional if I am wrong and I apologize in that case) you are among those ppl who never give any money/food to beggars thinking they have a huge bank balance and they are just pretending because you just read that in a newspaper. Well I am sorry for you then. Your intentions must be honest, rest of the things will take care of themselves.

To conclude, I hate Pakistan as much as you all do, but at this moment they are undergoing worst natural calamity and a humanitarian support (which solves diplomatic purpose too) at this hour may not be a bad idea. Before anything else (Indians) we are humans. If someone forgets to behave like one, you do not have to become like them. I hope that all the money is used to help those who are in need.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2010)

Its just that I prefer to see where my money is going. Instead of giving money I prefer giving food or other articles to help poor. You just have to read the history to know where the aid goes to in Pakistan. Eventually its us who will bear the load.

I am an optipess, a mix of optimism and pessimism.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2010)

I just know a clear thing...pakistan is our enemy country and I wont give a penny to them....let them die in flood

I see people of my own country living in terror due to pakistan...attack on mumbai, blast in pune r some good examples..
Even adding fuel to make independent kashmir is done by pakistan..

What else do u need...I even think that lashkar-e-toeba is giving arms to naxalites..


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2010)

^^officially its isi and maoists/naxalites buddy buddy campaign


----------



## iinfi (Aug 28, 2010)

Pak wants Indian aid routed through UN: Rediff.com India News

NOW SPEAK !!!!


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know about congress but BJP would never never pledge funds for Pakistan like this.
  Even if we do consensus voting on this one people will never want their hard earned money thrown away this way.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2010)

iinfi said:


> Pak wants Indian aid routed through UN: Rediff.com India News
> 
> NOW SPEAK !!!!


yaah pakistan want to route it through UN so that they can take away the credit of Indian Govt...
Soo that pakistani neta dont have to say that India helped pak in bad times..

If these netas do some goodwill gesture to Indian people, people would be more then happy


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 29, 2010)

I want to add another line about our govt.s GANDHIGIRI....( slightly OFFTOPIC)
Do you know our central govt promised Bangladesh to provide 50MW electric from west bengal .... why? You know here in bengal in summer  1000 MW power shortage is common .... sometimes 10-12 hours loadshedding per day (6-8 hour daily) in our town, guess what happening in rural area.... and they wants to donate power to others.... Pehle toh koi apna ghar dekhega na? Kuch jyada hua toh uske baad or kisiko donate karega na.,?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 29, 2010)

Offtopic: The govt always says that all this donation makes India look bigger economy and technology wise....but they should check ground reality too...
we r in 21st century and there is shortage of power, water, education...whats the use of saying "we r the fastest growing economy" and "India is one of word super power" 

Anyways I would be  happy if pakistan is wiped off in flood...unke karmo ka fal hai


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 29, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Anyways I would be  happy if pakistan is wiped off in flood...unke karmo ka fal hai


Wow  Really WOW


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 29, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Wow  Really WOW



Oops did I say too much

Anyways I just want my country to be safe..nothing else


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 30, 2010)

personally i am happy that the indian govt is donating money to pakistan..in these times we should leave politics aside & think about the people suffering in pak due to floods..we should set our differences aside for once & help..am also surprised by the reaction here that pak should be wiped off with floods...imagine the case if it had been in india..put yourself in their shoes & think..damn i sound like a pak supporter bcoz of this,....


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 30, 2010)

hehe well yeah you may put it like this...there are friends and enemies of India in this world and then there is Pakistan...our worst nightmare, and worst enemy carved out of our country itself.

Nearly everyone among us have same sentiments for Pak (and God knows they deserve it too)...but then there is something called goodwill too. Those who carry evil within themselves, can never wipe evil from other's hearts. Well I know that this is just philosophical statement and can not be applied to Pak, but still.....I know that a good deed is never wasted, it comes back to you in one form or another also known as Karma 

No matter how much you argue, how much you debate, this act can never be justified, nor condemned.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 30, 2010)

Just my last thought on this debate:



> imagine the case if it had been in india..put yourself in their shoes & think.



reverse the scenario...U imagine that u lost one of ur near and dear one in some terrorist bomb blast...just think of the goodwill u would have after that



> it comes back to you in one form or another also known as Karma



Thats what I said...unke karmo ka fal hai...


----------



## iinfi (Aug 30, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Just my last thought on this debate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u hit bull's eye


----------

